# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Immer wieder Reifen plattt

## Vanessa2085

Hallo mein fahrrad wird in letzter Zeit immer wieder mal Opfer von irgend wehm der sich ein Spaß draus macht und macht mir die Reifen platt 
Am Anfang wurde nur luft abgelassen und jetzt hat die Person irgend was mit meinem ventil gemacht es hält nicht mehr die luft  :Frown:  kann ich da was machen oder ist der Schlauch jetzt Schrott?

----------


## Vanessa2085

Hallo Vanessa Das hört sich an wie wenn er oder sie dein ventil Einsatz gelockert hat du kannst in den Baumarkt gehn da gibt es so setze wo so ein Schlüssel drin ist um die ventile wieder fest zu drehen und auch 2 ventile als Ersatz sind auch dabei wenn dein altes defekt ist

----------


## speedy81

Es könnte am Ventil liegen, welches defekt ist und einen bestimmten  Luftdruck nicht mehr hält. Ist der Druck unter diesen Wert gefallen,  dann hält es die restliche Luft. Einfach mal den Reifen voll aufpumpen und dann das Laufrad ins Wasser  halten (z.B. Badewanne) und sehen, ob Luftblasen aus dem Ventil kommen. Bei sehr kleinen Löchern im Schlauch kann es allerdings auch vorkommen, dass eine gewisse Restluft noch tagelang drin bleibt.

----------

